# ATO: Paying your tax bill just got easier



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-paying/Paying-your-tax-bill-just-got-easier/
[HEADING=2]Paying your tax bill just got easier[/HEADING]










*23 March 2021*

We've improved how you can use and manage your credit or debit card details in Online services for business, making it easier to pay your tax or super bill.

The new payment features allow you to:

add and manage up to three credit or debit cards in your account profile
set up a payment plan with automatic direct debits from a card
make one-off payments using a card.
Online services for business offers a simplified process to make it easier for you to create a payment plan if you owe less than $100,000.
If you set up a payment plan in Online services for business, the system will give you a recommended plan. The plan will include an upfront amount to pay as well as your instalment amounts. You can accept the recommended plan, or tailor it to your needs.
When setting up your payment plan, you can opt-in to receive reminders for your payment plan instalments via SMS or email.
If you're worried you'll have difficulty paying on time, or are having trouble setting up a payment plan online, contact us on *13 11 42 *for help.
*See also:*
Support to lodge and pay
Help with paying
Payment plans


----------

